# Santander stopover



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

We are travelling to Santander with BF in early January, arriving on the midday boat, before moving off towards Zaragoza. Can anyone suggest a stopover within easy striking distance of Santander, preferably a site, which is open at that time of year.

Roger


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Roger,

Just had a look on Autoroutes and found this ACSI site..............

http://www.campings.com/camping-deharo-haro/

It opens mid January and is about 80-90 miles from Santander,then it's approximately another 120 miles to Zaragoza.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Steve, I'd seen that one, but unfortunately it doesn't open until 14th Jan which is too late for us. Pity, it looks like a reasonable site.

Roger


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is the site we stayed at on 6th January this year:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10902

Not exactly en route to Zaragoza but near enough to Santander, open all year and a good friendly stopover.

G


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Roger - I know you were looking for a campsite but the Aire at Cabarceno is well worth a look at see this this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-112506-campsite-or-aire-near-santander.html

cheers 
Clyde


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their assistance.


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

pomme1 said:


> We are travelling to Santander with BF in early January, arriving on the midday boat, before moving off towards Zaragoza. Can anyone suggest a stopover within easy striking distance of Santander, preferably a site, which is open at that time of year.
> 
> Roger


Hi Roger
We go to Spain early Feb, and use Camping Aranjues on the way down, and Haro on the way back to Santander, both sites take ACSI if that any use to you. Peter


----------

